# Just had a 20% increase in my health insurance



## Grace Tree (Aug 31, 2010)

Just received a notice from Anthem that my health insurance premiums would be increasing by 20% with an additional notice that they may increase more as Anthem receives additional guidance and clarification from the US Dept. of Health and Human Services. I'd like to give a big wave to congress and the administration. See you guys in November.
Phil


----------



## hanniedog (Aug 31, 2010)

They are trying to help the little guy right into the poor house.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 1, 2010)

How long have you had Anthem? 

I got forced into going with them since Unicare is closing down (or changing it's name, whatever) 

Rates were a little better although deductible different and I expect them to go up within a year at the latest........


----------



## KD57 (Sep 1, 2010)

Mine went up too, somebodys got to pay for the "change". Don't you feel better now that you are paying extra to cover insurance for the worthless deadbeats that won't work? November can't come soon enough.


----------



## Grace Tree (Sep 1, 2010)

Toddppm said:


> How long have you had Anthem?
> 
> I got forced into going with them since Unicare is closing down (or changing it's name, whatever)
> 
> Rates were a little better although deductible different and I expect them to go up within a year at the latest........



We joined the local chamber of commerce and got into their group insurance about 3 years ago. At this rate I'll need to have another heart attack just to break even. :help:
Phil


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Sep 5, 2010)

I will never have healthj insurance and wont get it even if they say get it i wont they are not my parents so they need to hush there trap and leave me alone 

I have had enough of the torment from this usa governement and am sick of it


----------



## coolbrze (Sep 7, 2010)

I've got Anthem BCBS also and mine went from $140/mo. to $168/mo. a 20% increase also. I've had ABCBS for over 5 years now


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Sep 10, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> Just received a notice from Anthem that my health insurance premiums would be increasing by 20% with an additional notice that they may increase more as Anthem receives additional guidance and clarification from the US Dept. of Health and Human Services. I'd like to give a big wave to congress and the administration. See you guys in November.
> Phil



Now its becoming evident even more so why Pelosi wouldn't let the public see the bill until after it passed. Saying we'd all get to see it afterward.

I've been hearing from a lot of folks about increases averaging at least 5% or more.

Did you hear about the extra 1099s requirement hidden in the health care bill?


----------



## Grace Tree (Sep 10, 2010)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Now its becoming evident even more so why Pelosi wouldn't let the public see the bill until after it passed. Saying we'd all get to see it afterward.
> 
> I've been hearing from a lot of folks about increases averaging at least 5% or more.
> 
> Did you hear about the extra 1099s requirement hidden in the health care bill?



Most people won't find out until it's time for renewal. Most people don't seem like they believe what we're telling them and worse; refuse to believe that our increase is connected to the health care bill. I have to guard my speech 'cause I'm getting mighty frustrated.
Phil


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 10, 2010)

I have GHP (coventry). They have good rates. There is going to be an increase in Oct. If you get with them before Oct. your locked for the next year. You might want to check them out.

Scott


----------



## DHIBBS75 (Dec 18, 2010)

We have bsbc with about 1500 employes and had it for 15 yrs and next yr it goes up 40%...... the company is changing to wellborn....


----------



## Darin (Dec 30, 2010)

I thought health care was going to be free.


----------



## brownd (Dec 31, 2010)

*Insurance?*

My United Healthcare went up 40%, copay went up and deductible went up also! The county ate the 40% but the rest is bad enough.


----------



## loadthestove (Dec 31, 2010)

Back in august of this year I hired on with our local board of education as a bus driver.The reason I went was health insurance.I simply could not afford it on my on.


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 1, 2011)

Been with Anthem only 4-5 months and got my first increase letter........going up $5.00 ? I won't complain for now


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 2, 2011)

They must have seen my gloating on here. Seems there was a mistake, I guess the letter I got from the VP notifying me of the new rate increase was WRONG! When I got my new statement it was $36 more instead of only $5 more, had to call them 3 times while they checked on it and never called me back. 
Bastards!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like both houses of Congress got rid of the 1099 requirements hidden in the Health Care law.

About health insurance costs, those might level for a few months after the recent federal judicial ruling that the Health Care law is unconstitutional.

It has yet to go to the Supreme Court, but that's two federal court decisions in a row that its unconstitutional.


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 4, 2011)

coolbrze said:


> I've got Anthem BCBS also and mine went from $140/mo. to $168/mo. a 20% increase also. I've had ABCBS for over 5 years now


 
$168 a month - WOW! You apparently are single with no kids. My family insurance with wife and 4 kids has been going up steadily over the past 3 years and is now $1200 a month. That's $14k a year thanks to all those frivilous malpractice lawsuits by lib lawyers and having to cover the expenses of the under or uninsured. I remember paying $68/month for a single male policy and $120/month for a family policy just 15 years ago. Crazy how heath care prices have skyrocketed in the last decade. Get those darn libs the heck outa congress in Nov!


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 4, 2011)

Damn, Aren't you employed FT? Is that through your employer? Must be pretty good coverage for that much. I'm self employed and only paying $491/mth now for 5 of us. Coverage isn't that great but if something serious happens they still pay a lot although I will too :goat:


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 4, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> Damn, Aren't you employed FT? Is that through your employer? Must be pretty good coverage for that much. I'm self employed and only paying $491/mth now for 5 of us. Coverage isn't that great but if something serious happens they still pay a lot although I will too :goat:


 
Yes, I have a FT job - thank the good Lord. My employer pays half of my health care and I pay half but it still ads up to $14k a year. $25 copays for most doctor visits with $2500 deductible per family member. 3 years ago, it cost me $1500 out of pocket for the birth of my daughter - regular birth with 1.5 day stay and no complications. Deductibles were $1500 per family member. Same birth for my son this time around cost me $3500 out of pocket due to the higher deductibles for both my wife and newborn son. Over 2x increase in just 3 years!

Plus of having group coverage is you get pretty good coverage. Drawback is your premiums, deductibles, etc are calculated off of two things: 1) total expenses incurred throughout the year including other group members (a lot of older folks in my insurance pool) and 2) increasing HC costs. 

We had a couple people in our group coverage go through cancer treatment last year - one with major complications. Unfortunately, it caused everyone's premiums and deductibles to skyrocket.


----------

